# can log on , but cannot post or send pms.



## ian_c (Aug 4, 2002)

hi
i joined again using a new name this year , then realised i was getting a minor detail wrong when trying to use my old details ... now i have 2 sets of log-on details :roll:

anyway , i just got an email saying i have a new pm . (this was to the "new" me . ian c2)
i clicked the link , logged on , read the message ... but cannot reply .
i tried replying to the member via one of his posts on the forum , and it wouldnt even let me post a reply . it said a mod needs to look at it first or something ??
what do i need to do ?


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

ian_c said:


> hi
> i joined again using a new name this year , then realised i was getting a minor detail wrong when trying to use my old details ... now i have 2 sets of log-on details :roll:
> 
> anyway , i just got an email saying i have a new pm . (this was to the "new" me . ian c2)
> ...


I had this problem too-real pain in the proverbial.

Look under Global Announcements where RustyIntegrale and others have posted a solution.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## ian_c (Aug 4, 2002)

thanks .
i'm on that thread as well now ...

hopefully one of the mods will remember my computer rubbishness from the old forum and sort it out for me :mrgreen: 
no doubt if i try it myself it will all go wrong .
a bit like the reason why i have 2 accounts :roll:
viewtopic.php?f=11&t=12099&p=1983462#p1983462


----------



## jeules0 (May 28, 2010)

ian_c said:


> thanks .
> i'm on that thread as well now ...
> 
> hopefully one of the mods will remember my computer rubbishness from the old forum and sort it out for me :mrgreen:
> ...


I'm not they can help!

One way you can get on is to use another browser, eg Firefox, which won't have your cookies stored.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Your new account will be in the "newly registered" state which is blocked from using the PM system the same as all new accounts now are.

You seem to be ok using the old account now, so is it easiest if I just delete the new account as it's not needed?


----------



## ian_c (Aug 4, 2002)

Nem said:


> Your new account will be in the "newly registered" state which is blocked from using the PM system the same as all new accounts now are.
> 
> You seem to be ok using the old account now, so is it easiest if I just delete the new account as it's not needed?


hi nem
it has been used for sending pms .
last one i sent was to one of your regional organisers . it was working fine up until this morning when i tried to reply to a new pm off him . 
it will be good to delete it to avoid future confusion , but would it be possible for all the pms to be put in this account ?
thanks
ian


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is no way of transferring PM's or posts from one account to another I'm afraid.

Nick


----------



## ian_c (Aug 4, 2002)

thanks for the reply nick .
hopefully the deals allready done get delivered ontime , and my message about shipping details on the fk adapters gets through !!
can you please leave my "mistake" account alone until all shipping etc. is complete ?
then it will be safe to delete the account .
as it is now , with pms and posts not being allowed , i cant work out a way to forward anything to this account .


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am also having the same problem. Was able to send a PM shortly after I registered on the forum, but just tried to send one now and I don't seem to have the facility on my account.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Your not allowed unless u post all day until some magic number of posts or im guessing if u pay u will be able to


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

James Junior said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am also having the same problem. Was able to send a PM shortly after I registered on the forum, but just tried to send one now and I don't seem to have the facility on my account.
> 
> Can anyone help please?


Hi James. New security for new/low post members.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609
Hoggy.


----------



## tomeden (Oct 6, 2010)

me too

i sold some centre caps to TT_lover and he had a problem with them.He's been PM'ing me but i'm unable to reply to him [smiley=bomb.gif] understandably now he's getting a little pissed off because he realises that i've read the message but am not replying to them!!

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## TT_Lover (Sep 29, 2008)

Tomeden,

Feel free to email me on: [email protected]

I just need the metal rings and was hoping you would have popped them in the post last week after I'd let you know.

If theres an issue drop me an email and i'm sure we can sort it out.



tomeden said:


> me too
> 
> i sold some centre caps to TT_lover and he had a problem with them.He's been PM'ing me but i'm unable to reply to him [smiley=bomb.gif] understandably now he's getting a little pissed off because he realises that i've read the message but am not replying to them!!
> 
> [smiley=help.gif]


----------

